# Ring Around the Rosy



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, that's interesting :shock:.

I love all kind of cultural stuff.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, I was watching the History Channel about the Bubonic Plague and they were talking about the Nursery Rhyme Ring Around The Rosie being about the Bubonic Plague.

I found it very fascinating.

If you look at Nursery Rhymes, many of them are warped.....


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

My teacher told me that, ti is kinda weird cuz there is 5 y.o children singing about death.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I remember singing that in preschool. And doing the dance to it.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

most nursing eythems are litle history lessons or based on history, Mary Mary is based on Queen Mary, Three men in a tubwas based on three men and the Royal Navy during the 18th century I think.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

My social studies teacher told us that its really weird


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I read a book called 'year of wonders' which documents a village that self-quarantined itself when the plague struck. Really good book, and it hasd the nursury rhyme in it.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's so interesting to hear the history behind some of our songs, and stories that are passed on from generation to generation.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

We started to talk over that with my friend one day.

That's interesting to know about the rhyme: snopes.com: Ring Around the Rosie


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

i can remember reading that the whole "eenie meenie miney mo" rhyme was originally rather raciest and its just changed over the years


----------



## qha4 (Jun 9, 2010)

my oldere cousin told me that when i was 5.. kinda ruined the song if you know what i mean.


----------

